# shutzund training



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi I live in west yorkshire and my OH wants to start our dobe in shutzhund training does any1 no how we go about this or any trainers in the area? Thanx we may not do it yet but just for future reference


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Hiya, we go to the Bolton club, mainly Rotts and GSD's but sure they would welcome you guys, very nice friendly club, here is the link to their website Bolton Schutzhund Club


----------



## DobermannZoe (Mar 3, 2012)

Ditsy42 said:


> Hiya, we go to the Bolton club, mainly Rotts and GSD's but sure they would welcome you guys, very nice friendly club, here is the link to their website Bolton Schutzhund Club


You must know Marko then with Ozzy the dobe!!  I know him from a Dobe forum


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Kurt and his team are very friendly, you can find a list of GSDL Working Branches here:

GSDL Working Branch - Contacts

HTH


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

DobermannZoe said:


> You must know Marko then with Ozzy the dobe!!  I know him from a Dobe forum


I've not met him, we have attended mainly Rottie training days with the club, but lovely guys, Gail and Mark are also great helpers


----------



## DobermannZoe (Mar 3, 2012)

Ah yes! Ive often tlked to marko about going to this club, I thought it was a sport i could not get into because of my size Im very slim with no strength to hold the dog back but he said there are ways around it, they have a pole in the ground to attach the dog too if needed. Its something I really want to look into


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Children do Schutzhund, there is no need to be a particular shape or size.


----------



## lolhall (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank u all for the sugestions


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

I've got knackered knees and I can hold mine, I just go my own pace, we r still at the beginners stage really but love going to just talk dogs as well, it's a real fun day out and the dogs love it too


----------

